# Flor Essence Tea for Cancer



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am visiting my mother. In January her 14 year old terrier / poodle mix was diagnosed with liver cancer. The vet told her that he was too old and too advanced to do anything for him. Just give him milk thistle and enjoy him. 

My mother started giving him milk thistle and flor essence tea. He no longer acts sick. The vet had called my mother six weeks later to see how he was doing and was shocked he was still around.

Now eight months later, this chubby little terrier does not look or act sick. Eats like crazy, barks and runs around wagging his tail. Hard to even believe he is 14!

This tea can be bought at health food stores.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I've read great things about this and Essiac Tea! Thank you!


----------



## tjtjeesfeld (11 mo ago)

cubbysan said:


> I am visiting my mother. In January her 14 year old terrier / poodle mix was diagnosed with liver cancer. The vet told her that he was too old and too advanced to do anything for him. Just give him milk thistle and enjoy him.
> 
> My mother started giving him milk thistle and flor essence tea. He no longer acts sick. The vet had called my mother six weeks later to see how he was doing and was shocked he was still around.
> 
> ...


How much of this do I give my 40lb dog. She has lymphoma.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

tjtjeesfeld said:


> How much of this do I give my 40lb dog. She has lymphoma.


Welcome to the forum. The original poster has not been back to the forum for 4 years. I recommend starting your own thread to see if there are current members who may be able to help.


----------

